# Getting own clubs



## doglover44 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am looking for my own set of clubs dont know what to get I am kinda short and I dont wanna spend a ton any suggestions on a good starter set ?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First of all, I love your screen name. My little Bichon is sitting right here watching me type this.

We would need to know more about you to help you, but let me suggest this. Go to the Ping website. They have an online fitting tool that will let you get a rough measurement on a set of clubs by doing things like putting in your height, your measurements of wrist to floor and the size of your hand. It does ask some things like how far you hit your driver or what club you hit from 150 yards, so answer those as best as you can.

That will get you a suggestion in the end of specs on a set of clubs that would probably suit you. Needless to say, because it's the Ping website, they are going to advertise the specs on a set of new Ping clubs, but what fits you fits you regardless of what brand name is on the golf club. 

If you don't want to spend a lot of money, there are tons of used clubs available from places like Callaway Preowned. Taylormade has a similar site. A lot of the off course pro shops have a stock of good used clubs they took as trade ins. The fact is, there are so many peole who want the newest big thing every year that they provide the used market with a lot of great equipment in good used condition. 

Let us know what you see, but also be careful not to fall for some counterfeit clubs advertised on the web. If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------

